# Tempered Glass Screen Protector



## pmoradi2002

*I will be starting a new program for all of you that have cracked or chipped your protector and want a new one.

Way it works is if you purchased your protector within the last 60 days and damaged it, email us about it. We will then ask for pictures with a time stamp (so that nobody else can use your picture) of the damaged protector. Once we receive this we will provide you with a coupon code for 15% off.

This was the best I could do for you guys, at $29.99 with 15% off we make scraps in profit however it's all about the customer







*

Well I've done this for the Nexus guys (http://rootzwiki.com...reen-protector/), I figured I'd offer this to the S III guys too









This will be the same exact thing as the Nexus Tempered Glass, just a different shape.

*Spectre Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy S III*


----------



## PhantomGamers

A bit pricey, even with the discount.
How does this compare to the ZAGG screen protectors?


----------



## imneveral0ne

It looks nice, but I watched a YouTube video to see what it was all about and the first comment states that bubbles started forming after 2 weeks. Is that still a problem? Or does it not happen anymore?


----------



## pmoradi2002

PhantomGamers said:


> It looks nice, but I watched a YouTube video to see what it was all about and the first comment states that bubbles started forming after 2 weeks. Is that still a problem? Or does it not happen anymore?


We've never had this problem, we use a special adhesive that is very strong and stays strong.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I'm definitely interested in this, but the pricing gets me.
Is there no sort of warranty on this?


----------



## dvader

pmoradi2002 said:


> we use a special adhesive that is very strong and stays strong.


how is ease of removal? how about the adhesive?
with it being glass, is the touch sensitivity lowered at all?


----------



## pmoradi2002

PhantomGamers said:


> how is ease of removal? how about the adhesive?
> with it being glass, is the touch sensitivity lowered at all?


Removal can be tricky, but if you're not afraid to break a nail (uh oh ladies) you can pull it up with no problem. Adhesive comes off with the protector and leaves no residue at all.

Touch sensitivity is not affected at all. It is as if nothing is there.


----------



## acras

pmoradi2002 said:


> Well I've done this for the Nexus guys (http://rootzwiki.com...reen-protector/), I figured I'd offer this to the S III guys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be the same exact thing as the Nexus Tempered Glass, just a different shape.
> 
> Feel free to ask me any questions you may have, and be sure to use *coupon code "SEXYS3"* to receive $5 as a special pre-order special
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (valid thru 07/05)
> 
> *Spectre Tempered Glass Screen Protector For Samsung Galaxy S III*


Are you going to be putting these on amazon ? I see your companies glass protector for the iphone there. I'm very interested in these , but since I have a giftcard on amazon , it would be sweet to pick it up there . A technical question , I have seen two types of tempered glass used for screen protection , which type is this and what are the advantages/disadvantages of both types ? Thanks


----------



## pmoradi2002

acras said:


> Are you going to be putting these on amazon ? I see your companies glass protector for the iphone there. I'm very interested in these , but since I have a giftcard on amazon , it would be sweet to pick it up there . A technical question , I have seen two types of tempered glass used for screen protection , which type is this and what are the advantages/disadvantages of both types ? Thanks


Once we get stock in we will have it on Amazon, we can't do any pre-order deals on there. I wasn't aware there were two types of protectors, I'll take a further look into this tomorrow in the office.


----------



## PhantomGamers

acras said:


> We do offer a 30 day return period. If you don't like it for whatever reason you can return it back.


For clarification, is this 30 days after purchase or 30 days after the product is shipped?


----------



## joe139

How will these protectors look on my phone that has minor blemishes on the screen already? This looks great and is appealing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

PhantomGamers said:


> How will these protectors look on my phone that has minor blemishes on the screen already? This looks great and is appealing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


As long as the damage is not too severe, this should cover them up and make them non-existent.


----------



## acras

PhantomGamers said:


> Are you referring to the Spectre/Fantom names?
> I just figured it was the same thing, but different names since one is for Nexus and one is for S3.
> 
> For clarification, is this 30 days after purchase or 30 days after the product is shipped?


No , I'm not refering to this mfg. names for their different screen protectors . I've seen some tempered glass protectors listed as "t" type tempered glass , and I saw one a week or so ago that said theres was another letter designation type , honestly can't remember right now and I didn't bookmark it . I'll have to hunt around for them again .

Edit: This manufacturer is listing the two types of tempered glass I'm refering to , and I know , I'm sorry for using iphone accessories as examples http://www.amazon.com/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&isAmazonFulfilled=&marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&isCBA=&asin=&seller=ASML43TP7P45Y


----------



## komugi

Does this cover the entire screen or like other dry protectors only partially?


----------



## pmoradi2002

komugi said:


> Does this cover the entire screen or like other dry protectors only partially?


Our design is to cover the whole screen.

Here's a video I made yesterday of installation and removal on an iPhone


----------



## Jaxidian

This is interesting. So this screen protector has a hardness of 8H. Gorilla Glass has a hardness of 9H (our phones have Gorilla Glass 2 which is supposed to have the same hardness but be a bit thinner). Normal glass is 6-7H. Just to give some other people an idea of what that means, take a look here.

I'd like to hear some peoples' experiences with this before I buy it. I'm definitely interested, though! 

Just to clarify and I think repeat what some others have said. I'm hesitant because this costs so much. I'm not saying it's not worth it but I can't just buy it without hearing people raving about it first at that price. If people rave about it, then I'm most likely buying this. So the price isn't too much, it's just too much for an impulse buy, if that makes sense.


----------



## acras

I've seen several reports of the spiegen glas-t adheisive starting to degrade after a couple weeks and people noticing bubbles forming . I have also seen that zagg has discontinued one of their film covers because the edges of the s3 glass are curved . Have you had the bubble issue in your product , and how does the curved glass of the device effect the glass protector ?


----------



## Jaxidian

acras said:


> I've seen several reports of the spiegen glas-t adheisive starting to degrade after a couple weeks and people noticing bubbles forming . I have also seen that zagg has discontinued one of their film covers because the edges of the s3 glass are curved . Have you had the bubble issue in your product , and how does the curved glass of the device effect the glass protector ?


This is a good question. I'm interested in hearing the response. I know Steinheil has had to compensate for this a bit as well:



> Ultra Nano Clear is made of soft and flexible material that precisely fits the display without lifting up on curved areas of screen. The Galaxy S3 has a downward curve that makes dry PET films bubble even if it is cut smaller. The Nano Clear is cut smaller and thinner to provide more flexibility to adhere to the screen.The premium silicone adhesive reduces air bubbles during application. The adhesive does not damage or leave residue on the screen.


----------



## pmoradi2002

acras said:


> I've seen several reports of the spiegen glas-t adheisive starting to degrade after a couple weeks and people noticing bubbles forming . I have also seen that zagg has discontinued one of their film covers because the edges of the s3 glass are curved . Have you had the bubble issue in your product , and how does the curved glass of the device effect the glass protector ?


We use a different adhesive, it is stronger and is of higher quality. Curved glass does not interfere with anything.


----------



## Chakra

is your galaxy nexus version already shipping? on your site it says will ship????

http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/fantom

Any discounts for purchase of two one nexus one gs3??


----------



## pmoradi2002

Chakra said:


> is your galaxy nexus version already shipping? on your site it says will ship????
> 
> http://www.xgearlive.../android/fantom
> 
> Any discounts for purchase of two one nexus one gs3??


We're getting our sample for the Nexus in tomorrow. Not shipping out quite yet.

There are coupon codes available. $5 each protector.


----------



## Saturnis

any update with this


----------



## pmoradi2002

Sorry, been out of the office. The sample units should be in this week and technically should be perfect as the factory has a S3 to test the protector out.


----------



## frankydroid

I can't wait to get mine! I might even put ghost armor on top of the glass o_0

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/11 UPDATE: We will be receiving samples in tomorrow, if approved we will have product in hand within 10 days!*


----------



## pmoradi2002

Look what just came in 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kameleongt

how thick would you say it is compared to others I'm having a problem with case I like and it peels up my wet application cover. I really like this screen protector you are offering but I dont want it to begin peeling up.and that thickness has me a tad worried.

i can show you an example of what i'm talking about let me get on my mobile


----------



## pmoradi2002

kameleongt said:


> how thick would you say it is compared to others I'm having a problem with case I like and it peels up my wet application cover. I really like this screen protector you are offering but I dont want it to begin peeling up.and that thickness has me a tad worried.
> 
> i can show you an example of what i'm talking about let me get on my mobil.


I've tried on several cases and have not had any problems. It will not peel up as it is all one hard piece as opposed to a film that can move around.


----------



## kameleongt

pmoradi2002 said:


> I've tried on several cases and have not had any problems. It will not peel up as it is all one hard piece as opposed to a film that can move around.


this is the diztronic case have you tried it with one of these?


----------



## pmoradi2002

kameleongt said:


> this is the diztronic case have you tried it with one of these?


A PET film will peel up since it is soft and malleable. Our glass protector will not as it is stiff.


----------



## kameleongt

Thanks for the quick responses I'll be order two and possibly one for my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## os91

Curious I ordered this already. Will it fit over my rock sleeve? forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1728340


----------



## Saturnis

pmoradi2002 said:


> A PET film will peel up since it is soft and malleable. Our glass protector will not as it is stiff.


Are they good enough to ship? I thought they were clear, not white or blue. How is that white quality? Afraid it could turn yellow in time.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## pmoradi2002

os91 said:


> Are they good enough to ship? I thought they were clear, not white or blue. How is that white quality? Afraid it could turn yellow in time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


There are new pictures on our website - http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/samsung/spectre


----------



## Saturnis

pmoradi2002 said:


> Shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> There are new pictures on our website - http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/samsung/spectre


Are they ready to ship?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antg001

I do have to say this looks pretty good but I will wait to see what others say. Not sure if this was asked but when u at this how is the screen as as far as glare issues? Also if I order this and there was a problem down the road after the 30 days other then wear and tear would u exchange after looking into it or what would happen?


----------



## Antg001

Also how does this compair to the Samsung Galaxy S3 Screen Protector Steinheil Curved Crystal and has anyone tried this as well?


----------



## Forgetful

Very neat. I had no idea these existed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

Saturnis said:


> Also how does this compair to the Samsung Galaxy S3 Screen Protector Steinheil Curved Crystal and has anyone tried this as well?


Haven't tried it, we don't compare our products to our competitors.


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/17 UPDATE: We should have our final samples in on 7/20, will be sending out some for review including to Kellex @ Droid Life. All orders should be shipped out either next week or the week after.*


----------



## Jaxidian

pmoradi2002 said:


> *7/17 UPDATE: We should have our final samples in on 7/20, will be sending out some for review including to Kellex @ Droid Life. All orders should be shipped out either next week or the week after.*


You should try to get one to one of the News guys here at Rootz that has a GS3. If you need help finding one, let me know. I'd blindly start with AshG but if you need me to, I can ask around in private mod forums for ya'.


----------



## elliott35

Does it cover the back and menu lights ? or do they shine through?


----------



## pmoradi2002

elliott35 said:


> Does it cover the back and menu lights ? or do they shine through?


They will shine through.


----------



## rossguy

I'm about ready to buy one of these. My only hesitation is the home button on the S3. Does it feel like you are reaching into a hole to press it? It is pretty flush with the current glass so it seems like you would be reaching into a hole. How close is it to being flush? Thanks.


----------



## pmoradi2002

rossguy said:


> I'm about ready to buy one of these. My only hesitation is the home button on the S3. Does it feel like you are reaching into a hole to press it? It is pretty flush with the current glass so it seems like you would be reaching into a hole. How close is it to being flush? Thanks.


It is very thin, it raises the screen up a bit but not much to mess with the home button.


----------



## rossguy

Thanks for your quick response. One more question, is the entire protector not clear as it is in the original image? It looks like from your photos it is outlined in the pebble blue or white depending on which one you order. Why did you decide to change it from all clear? Thanks!


----------



## 12paq

I am starting really like these. As a photographer putting plastic on a nice piece of optical glass would be foolish. Glass this thin and well made just seems smart. My only concerns are the rounded edges of the G3 glass screen and how well this will fit. From the one picture it looks very good, so far. I am also terrible at putting protectors on and I am hoping these are easy, my history is bad, lol.

Thanks for posting this so we can take a look.

12


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/19 UPDATE: Stock is estimated to arrive on or near 7/26!*


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/21 UPDATE: Final samples will arrive on 7/23, I will be going into the office early and make sure everything is good!*

*







*


----------



## frankydroid

Looking good!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deeznutz1977

Just bought 2 one for my s3 one for my girls galaxy nexus and a exoskin for the gs3 cant wait .


----------



## pmoradi2002

Uploading a video of installation as of now, will post it when complete!


----------



## pmoradi2002

Here you go!


----------



## Zonly1

So looking forward to this! When are the pre-orders shipping?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Here you go guys, review from Droid Life!

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/25/first-look-tempered-glass-screen-protector-for-the-galaxy-s3/


----------



## deeznutz1977

When will the orders ship out?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


----------



## pmoradi2002

deeznutz1977 said:


> When will the orders ship out?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using RootzWiki


*Our stock will be shipped out from the factory on 08/03, and orders will be shipped out on 08/07 or 08/09. Sorry for the delay however this is the best I could do!*


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/26 UPDATE: **A little birdie told me that we WILL have product in BY 8/03*









EDIT: For confirmed date


----------



## pmoradi2002

Took a few pictures of our S3 with an iSkin vibes case installed. As you can see there is a lip that comes up over the edge and there were no problems associated with this.


----------



## os91

pmoradi2002 said:


> Took a few pictures of our S3 with an iSkin vibes case installed. As you can see there is a lip that comes up over the edge and there were no problems associated with this.


This is the exact picture I have been waiting for. I am looking forward to this being shipped. Are you guys bumping everyone who has been waiting to expedited shipping? I feel like that would be a great thing for people waiting over a month haha







. Also I emailed you but never got a response back. Not sure if after sending a confirmation of the color we wanted if we were supposed to get another email back from you. Thanks!


----------



## elliott35

pmoradi2002 said:


> They will be shipping in roughly a week or so.
> 
> The glare will be the same as the regular screen, it does not add more glare. You can return it however if it has been used you will be charged a 20% restocking fee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried it, we don't compare our products to our competitors.


You should compare yourself to your competition. It's the way to success 

The Galaxy


----------



## Neverendingxsin

Im wondering how this will work with a case? I've got the seido surface case, and would love to use this screen protector but because of the added thickness im not sure it would fit


----------



## pmoradi2002

os91 said:


> Im wondering how this will work with a case? I've got the seido surface case, and would love to use this screen protector but because of the added thickness im not sure it would fit


Did you read the post from earlier today?


----------



## os91

pmoradi2002 said:


> I wish, unfortunately expedited shipping is much more expensive however USPS Priority is already 1-3 business days
> 
> I didn't get a chance to reply to all emails, easy way to check is to go look at your order and to see if a color is now in there.


Haha I was only kidding about the shipping . I sent you an email again. I did not see the color on my order so hopefully you see this email I just sent. Thanks!


----------



## Lekz

I was hoping these would be completely clear =[ I don't think I'll be getting them anymore....


----------



## pmoradi2002

Lekz said:


> I was hoping these would be completely clear =[ I don't think I'll be getting them anymore....


A main advantage to having these match the phones existing color is that it makes it less noticeable that there is a screen protector, also gives it a cleaner finish.


----------



## pmoradi2002

*7/30 UPDATE: **We now have a tracking number and product WILL be here on 8/2 *


----------



## Jal3223

How long is the adhesive good on these. Say if you have to remove it, how many times can it be reapplied?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Jal3223 said:


> How long is the adhesive good on these. Say if you have to remove it, how many times can it be reapplied?


I've peeled and reapplied the screen on my phone about 7 times now, and still have no problems.


----------



## Jal3223

Thank you for your reply. If the adhesive does diminish over time, do you guys offer a solution? Such as purchasing the adhesive separately? I'm just concerned with the long haul I guess.


----------



## pmoradi2002

Jal3223 said:


> Thank you for your reply. If the adhesive does diminish over time, do you guys offer a solution? Such as purchasing the adhesive separately? I'm just concerned with the long haul I guess.


It would be covered under warranty.


----------



## Jal3223

Awesome. I missed the warranty part. I thought it was only warrantied for the 30 days. I'm excited to see this pop up on Amazon. I'm defiantly going to check it out.


----------



## marvind

I've already pre-ordered 1 of these, is there any way I could order 2 more to my original order? For a total of 3.. I noticed the promo code "sexys3" is no longer valid.


----------



## pmoradi2002

marvind said:


> I've already pre-ordered 1 of these, is there any way I could order 2 more to my original order? For a total of 3.. I noticed the promo code "sexys3" is no longer valid.


We'd need to cancel your current order and have you place a new one.


----------



## marvind

one last question.. will you guys be shipping the same day you recieve them? im planning to do overnight shipping to san diego hoping to get it before the weekend.. going out of town


----------



## pmoradi2002

marvind said:


> one last question.. will you guys be shipping the same day you recieve them? im planning to do overnight shipping to san diego hoping to get it before the weekend.. going out of town


Unfortunately if your order is placed today, it will be shipped out sometime next week regardless of shipping method as we have a large back order queue. Orders are being shipped in the order they were received. We only have 2 employes (I being one of them) which is why everything won't ship out on Friday.


----------



## TekWarren

Product sounds great, I just got my Otterbox Defender case and the built in plastic screen protector really takes away from the clarity and sharpness of the S3 display. I'm just not sure I can bring myself to drop nearly as much for this as I did for the case....the whole case was $40. I did check out the website and found the coupon code was dead


----------



## MistaWolfe

Waiting for someone other than Kellex to get this and give impressions.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

*8/2 UPDATE: **Shipment has been delayed by FedEx with a delivery date of 8/3.*


----------



## marvind

Your little birdy is a liar! Lol


----------



## Jal3223

Hopefully some good news today. I'm looking forward to trying this thing out. Are you guys planning on making these for other models by the way?


----------



## pmoradi2002

Jal3223 said:


> Hopefully some good news today. I'm looking forward to trying this thing out. Are you guys planning on making these for other models by the way?


We have started shipping out orders, FedEx delayed our shipment of Pebble Blue though however we do have the Marble White in.

Which other models are you speaking of?


----------



## Jal3223

Just other Android phones like the rezound, razr, maybe even tablets. A nexus 7 would be awesome.


----------



## Jal3223

If there was a rezound one, i would defiantly buy also though.


----------



## bskim23

pmoradi2002 said:


> We have started shipping out orders, FedEx delayed our shipment of Pebble Blue though however we do have the Marble White in.
> 
> Which other models are you speaking of?


When will the pebble blues be shipped out?

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pmoradi2002

bskim23 said:


> When will the pebble blues be shipped out?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


I believe tomorrow.


----------



## 12paq

pmoradi2002 said:


> I believe tomorrow.


Since the Pebble Blue screens are not yet in to your shop, would it be possible to still pre order them with the pre order discount code?
Thanks!


----------



## pmoradi2002

12paq said:


> Since the Pebble Blue screens are not yet in to your shop, would it be possible to still pre order them with the pre order discount code?
> Thanks!


They arrived today and have already begun to ship out.


----------



## kman79

i ordered the pebble blue 7/13, just wondering if itll ship out with the first batch?


----------



## Saturnis

Received mine today and I do have some problems with the protector, which I believe should have been looked over a bit more.

1) the glass part under the home button, the small thin part doesn't stick, no matter how I position the protector differently. Its perfectly placed and perfectly aligned but still when you press the home button you hear the annoying sound of the protector not sticking to that specific piece.

2) the proximity sensor is pretty much gone. I believe the white finish completely ruins that feature. When I installed the protector the sensor was dead. I would make a call and the screen would shut off and there was no way to end the call or get the screen back on because I assume the sensor was covered thinking my face is covering it. Major problem in my opinion. I basically can't get to the menu on the call I just made. I reapplied this to try and fix it and did, however, now when I put it up to my face the sensor doesn't even shut off. The screen stays on unless I hit the power button. I rather it be that way, but understand this ruins your sensor for calls.

3) personally I don't like the ugly cutout for the notification light. It doesn't look nice. Also loved the flush look of just the home button and leaving the menu and back keys light off, but now the menu and back keys are highlighted by the cutout. That's personal preference really and others will probably like that.

The good things, for me personally, I like the Samsung logo covered on the front and love the protection and overall feel of the glass. It feels perfect. I can live with the negatives since they are outweighed by the positives. The clarity is amazing and looks nothing different than a naked s3. Just wished the home button adhesive didn't make a noise even though its stuck on the phone pretty tightly. Should be no reason that part makes a noise. The home button is a bit recessed but its not overly done or bad. Fingerprints wipe off very easily but this does pick up lots of prints, but one wipe gets rid of them so that's nice.

Later on down the line I know the white finish was applied for certain reasons but hopefully they find a way to make a clear protector. The packaging the product comes in was very good and well thought out. Was impressed with that. Good job.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## marvind

Saturnis said:


> Received mine today and I do have some problems with the protector, which I believe should have been looked over a bit more.
> 
> 1) the glass part under the home button, the small thin part doesn't stick, no matter how I position the protector differently. Its perfectly placed and perfectly aligned but still when you press the home button you hear the annoying sound of the protector not sticking to that specific piece.
> 
> 2) the proximity sensor is pretty much gone. I believe the white finish completely ruins that feature. When I installed the protector the sensor was dead. I would make a call and the screen would shut off and there was no way to end the call or get the screen back on because I assume the sensor was covered thinking my face is covering it. Major problem in my opinion. I basically can't get to the menu on the call I just made. I reapplied this to try and fix it and did, however, now when I put it up to my face the sensor doesn't even shut off. The screen stays on unless I hit the power button. I rather it be that way, but understand this ruins your sensor for calls.
> 
> 3) personally I don't like the ugly cutout for the notification light. It doesn't look nice. Also loved the flush look of just the home button and leaving the menu and back keys light off, but now the menu and back keys are highlighted by the cutout. That's personal preference really and others will probably like that.
> 
> The good things, for me personally, I like the Samsung logo covered on the front and love the protection and overall feel of the glass. It feels perfect. I can live with the negatives since they are outweighed by the positives. The clarity is amazing and looks nothing different than a naked s3. Just wished the home button adhesive didn't make a noise even though its stuck on the phone pretty tightly. Should be no reason that part makes a noise. The home button is a bit recessed but its not overly done or bad. Fingerprints wipe off very easily but this does pick up lots of prints, but one wipe gets rid of them so that's nice.
> 
> Later on down the line I know the white finish was applied for certain reasons but hopefully they find a way to make a clear protector. The packaging the product comes in was very good and well thought out. Was impressed with that. Good job.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


+1 on the proximity sensor, had to pull the battery just to end a call, huge problem! and also that small thin glass below the home button as mentioned above, previous poster is spot on with his review. id like to add.. the dots on the screen make it look like a mist of water is on the screen at some angles


----------



## Saturnis

marvind said:


> +1 on the proximity sensor, had to pull the battery just to end a call, huge problem! and also that small thin glass below the home button as mentioned above, previous poster is spot on with his review. id like to add.. the dots on the screen make it look like a mist of water is on the screen at some angles


I just plugged headphones and the screen came on. That tip came too late lol. Do you mean dots that look like a grid?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## pmoradi2002

Is anyone NOT having proximity issues? I'm trying to gauge whether this is a defect or simple misalignment.


----------



## davpel

I received mine yesterday but frankly, given these reports, have been reluctant to install it - especially given that I have a screen protector on already which is working really nicely. Had the reviews for the tempered glass one been uniformly positive, I would have ripped the old one off right away and given it a go. Now I'm in waiting mode.

Now, if you really need more testers badly, I guess I would do it to help out - I have no doubt that you will stand by your product and make me whole if i have the same issues as everyone else. Just let me know I guess.


----------



## marvind

Saturnis said:


> Is anyone NOT having proximity issues? I'm trying to gauge whether this is a defect or simple misalignment.


Ive tried realigning and im pretty sure its spot on, tried proximity sensor without the screen protector and it works just fine


----------



## pmoradi2002

Alright guys, figured out the problem. It seems like the protector is too reflective and it is reflecting light back into the sensor causing issues. A quick and easy fix is to use a Sharpie and go around the cutouts, this will fix the issue. This is the best and easiest thing to do as you literally can't mess it up, you won't be able to see it, and you wouldn't have to wait another week for a replacement.


----------



## davpel

Glad you were able to isolate the problem. But should we be concerned about black ink continually rubbing against the screen and perhaps permanently staining it? Does the black splotch show through to the other side when it is installed on the phone?


----------



## pmoradi2002

davpel said:


> Glad you were able to isolate the problem. But should we be concerned about black ink continually rubbing against the screen and perhaps permanently staining it? Does the black splotch show through to the other side when it is installed on the phone?


Since the adhesive around the edges raises the screen up a fraction, the ink will not even be touching the screen. It will not show on the other side, you won't even be able to notice.


----------



## Saturnis

davpel said:


> Glad you were able to isolate the problem. But should we be concerned about black ink continually rubbing against the screen and perhaps permanently staining it? Does the black splotch show through to the other side when it is installed on the phone?


That worries me a bit as well since you never know. Also I rather not peel it off to do this and risk dirt getting stuck while I color this in. Not worth it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## davpel

pmoradi2002 said:


> Since the adhesive around the edges raises the screen up a fraction, the ink will not even be touching the screen. It will not show on the other side, you won't even be able to notice.


I just inked the area with a black Sharpie and, unfortunately, when I lay the protector down on my phone now, there is indeed a large black spot clearly visible from the other side of the phone. I can't take a picture of it against my phone, since the only camera I have right now is the GS3 itself. However, I did take pictures of the screen protector against a white sheet of paper with similar results.

Please let me know how I should go about setting up a refund. Thanks.


----------



## Jal3223

Does this mean the blue version will be unaffected by this issue?


----------



## pmoradi2002

davpel said:


> Does this mean the blue version will be unaffected by this issue?


Blue is UNAFFECTED.


----------



## Saturnis

davpel said:


> I just inked the area with a black Sharpie and, unfortunately, when I lay the protector down on my phone now, there is indeed a large black spot clearly visible from the other side of the phone. I can't take a picture of it against my phone, since the only camera I have right now is the GS3 itself. However, I did take pictures of the screen protector against a white sheet of paper with similar results.
> 
> Please let me know how I should go about setting up a refund. Thanks.


Sorry to hear that, was afraid this would happen So i didn't bother. Day 2 hasn't been good since the sensor now goes from staying completely on or completely off. I love the idea but don't know if I can keep this on for that long.

Will this issue be fixed and replacements sent out or will a refund just do?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747


----------



## pmoradi2002

*It seems like the protector is too reflective and it is reflecting light back into the sensor causing issues. This has since been fixed.*

*Please contact customer service on our site to arrange for a replacement.*


----------



## bskim23

Been waiting all day for mine and it just came in like 10 minutes go, so I ripped open the package and put it on. Install was the easiest thing ever. Love the feel of glass and not some plastic screen protector. Those dots are unfortunately far more visible than I thought they would be from what others were saying. I can see them in sunlight and in my room. Also visible when screen is off or on. I have a slight weird rainbowing in the middle of the screen... hope that just goes away with some use. The glass is much thicker than I had hoped and IMO the home button is more recessed than I am used to... maybe I'll get used to this with use. The glass gives it a little more weight, which I do like as it makes it feel sturdier and nicer to hold, but i can see that it could cause a bigger impact if dropped. Overall I love it and all the things I mentioned are all small things to me and aren't deal breakers. Not having an issue with the lower part of the glass below the home button not sticking like others have addressed. Touch sensitivity isn't an issue so far. BTW I'm using the pebble blue S3 as well, so I am not having any proximity sensor issues as well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian

Just a thought that I had that I plan to do if I get one (and maybe look to pmoradi2002 for feedback/warnings on doing):

Many people in the past have used RainX on their device's screens to help avoid the fingerprint problem. If I get one of these guys, I'm going to give it a real heavy dose of RainX on the front and see how it goes (I've always been afraid to use it directly on my device for fear of ruining it but I'm not so fearful with one of these screen protectors). That would be the ultimate in screen protection + anti-fingerprint convenience!


----------



## 12paq

Jaxidian said:


> Just a thought that I had that I plan to do if I get one (and maybe look to pmoradi2002 for feedback/warnings on doing):
> 
> Many people in the past have used RainX on their device's screens to help avoid the fingerprint problem. If I get one of these guys, I'm going to give it a real heavy dose of RainX on the front and see how it goes (I've always been afraid to use it directly on my device for fear of ruining it but I'm not so fearful with one of these screen protectors). That would be the ultimate in screen protection + anti-fingerprint convenience!


Were there reports of fingerprint issues? Or are you just adding this to the mix to improve it more? No biggie either way.  
------------
It's nice to see the reports back and see the responsible replies from the biz owner.
I am still anticipating my pebble blue screen! Never liked plastic on high end glass, it just seemed wrong. I expect it to add a slight amount of thickness and weight, because how could it not? I am interested in protection without degrading screen performance.

Edit: my order is listed as back ordered. Ugh..
Edit 2: good! now says "processing" \o/


----------



## quarterinchkilla

if i order the white version today, will the revised version be the one thats shipped?


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Anyone else rock the white protector on a blue S3? I like the idea, just want to know others thoughts


----------



## pmoradi2002

quarterinchkilla said:


> if i order the white version today, will the revised version be the one thats shipped?


Yep, all of the White shipping out is now fixed.

If you received/ordered a White version please contact us to arrange a replacement.


----------



## quarterinchkilla

pmoradi2002 said:


> Yep, all of the White shipping out is now fixed.
> 
> If you received/ordered a White version please contact us to arrange a replacement.


cool beans, ill be ordering one as soon as i figure out what color...im torn

OP do you think the white on top of blue looks better then the blue on blue? I know its subjective, but obviously someone tried it cause the pics are on the website


----------



## marvind

the second white screen protector i ordered for my father is flawless, even the dot grid is barely visable and doesnt give that misty water look, but the 1st one i recieved for my phone is a different story.. how do i contact you for a replacement?


----------



## Jal3223

Has anyone using the Verizon shell holster combo received theirs to confirm if it is compatible? I'm wondering because the sides extend over the screen a small bit.

*Edit* It fits great!


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

I received my protector today. The fit and finish is truly exceptional. I am usIng the Otterbox Commuter case wIth no Issues. Yes, the dot-matrix is visible. The proximity sensor while allegedly 'fixed' according to the OP, is still is not working correctly even after the fIx from Xgear (and mine is fixed from them.) HOWEVER... using the proximity sensor during calls for me doesn't matter much, I just disabled it during calls, most of my calls last a few minutes at most. The dot-matrix isn't nearly as bad as some have made it out to be, it has to be there for the protector to work correctly. Now, If this product was an actual SCREEN REPLACEMENT then I would complain, but seeing as it is simply a protector I am very satisfied. Best fit I've ever had, best clarity hands-down and exceptional customer service! Xgear got this product as right as It could be. Thanks for an awesome product that was worth the wait! ...and the $

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jal3223

Does everyone else have what looks like a puddle of oil in the middle of their screen? Or is it just me with all of the rainbowing?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

I noticed that right away when I took it out of the packaging. I still noticed it for a bit after installation. After being on for a day it has disappeared (at least I can't see out anymore.)


----------



## Jaxidian

12paq said:


> Were there reports of fingerprint issues? Or are you just adding this to the mix to improve it more? No biggie either way.


I was just adding this in to the mix. For me, I get screen protectors mostly for 2 reasons:
1) Protect the screen
2) Mitigate fingerprints on the screen

I was in no way alluding to any problems with the screen protector itself, just with glass in general. ;-)


----------



## dunndada

so is the consensus that the oil slick rainbow in the middle of the screen goes away?


----------



## 12paq

Got mine today. Great build quality. No oily rainbows. However my screens dot matrix is like tiny rainbow dots all over my screen. They really stand out and actually sparkle. Will this diminish in time? Or did I get a bad screen?

Edit: the sticky side down seemed smudged before I put it down, could that be it? Could I clean it up in anyway.

For the record my incident seems isolated, so far.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

12paq said:


> Edit: the sticky side down seemed smudged before I put it down, could that be it? Could I clean it up in anyway.
> 
> For the record my incident seems isolated, so far.


The screen side with adhesive was probably smudged because Xgear fixed all the white protectors by hand and then packaged them up (just a guess)


----------



## pmoradi2002

Guys, I'm out of town currently which is why I haven't answered any emails or questions. If you do receive a reply from an email you sent it will be from my boss which knows nothing about android and doesn't deal with a lot of customers, so wait until the end of this week to send us an email as I will be back in the office

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Jal3223

dunndada said:


> so is the consensus that the oil slick rainbow in the middle of the screen goes away?


Mine hasn't. Its more visible in dimmer lights. I've cleaned the screen and protector, and it doesn't go away. Maybe mine is defective. Idk...


----------



## 12paq

dIGITALbEATdOWN said:


> The screen side with adhesive was probably smudged because Xgear fixed all the white protectors by hand and then packaged them up (just a guess)


Could be, but I left out in my post that my screen is a Pebble Blue one, which were not fixed because the blue was unaffected.

I am giving mine another shot today. Going with the logic that those that have the oily rainbow patches are seeing it diminish in time. So maybe my oily sparkling rainbow dot matrix issue might diminish also. I really hope so because this product is damn nice.


----------



## fordtheriver

Any updates on whether the rainbows and dots have subsided?


----------



## marvind

fordtheriver said:


> Any updates on whether the rainbows and dots have subsided?


just recieved my replacement and installed it,, dot grid is only visible when the screen is off now, no more rainbow mist look while the screen is on, but still having the same issues with the proximity sensor during calls, easy fix by just turning that feature off in the call settings, the replacement i recieved is damn near perfect!


----------



## quarterinchkilla

So the proximity sensor is rendered useless? That's kind of a deal breaker, i just ordered one of these :-\


----------



## 12paq

quarterinchkilla said:


> So the proximity sensor is rendered useless? That's kind of a deal breaker, i just ordered one of these :-\


Only white screens were affected. And most were replaced or repaired. At least that was my impression after following this thread.

Edit:
I am sending mine back for replacement. I have the shiny dot matrix grid issue. (My proximately detection works fine out of the box) Sounds like they are working out the bugs from the initial release and backing there product by replacing the bad ones. The fit and finish is fantastic, I am glad to hear the replacements are better it still seems like a good product. Even though being a test rat for the new product has not been ideal, I'll live.


----------



## Jal3223

No, the issues are still there. At least with mine anyways. The dots are defiantly visible. Looks like sprinkles of water on your screen. They will not go away. I have no idea how people say they can't see them.


----------



## quarterinchkilla

I know. I ordered a white one, they told me all orders shipping out we're fixed though. I really hope I don't have this issue


----------



## MadWicket

Does anyone have a review on the blue screen protector including the dot matrix, oil patch, and and sensor problems? I would appreciate it!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quarterinchkilla

I just received mine and I have to say overall I'm very pleased with it, I have a blue g3 and i got the white. The dot grid is visible but honestly doesn't matter I also don't have the oil slick issue people talk about

Touch is just as responsive,

Proximity sensor kind of works, it seems like there has to be ambient light on it for it to actually register properly, in dimly lit conditions it doesn't really work


----------



## MistaWolfe

^^^^Looks clean


----------



## quarterinchkilla

MistaWolfe said:


> ^^^^Looks clean


Thank you sir


----------



## fordtheriver

MadWicket said:


> Does anyone have a review on the blue screen protector including the dot matrix, oil patch, and and sensor problems? I would appreciate it!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just received a blue screen protector today after ordering it Friday priority mail.
The first two things I noticed:
The dot matrix _is_ the oil patch for me. I read the posts trying to explain what it looked like but none really prepared me for what it was in actuality. The photo that captures what it looks like is only some of it. There are over 30 microdots a row and over 50 a column across the entire screen. The dots refract certain colors from the LEDs giving them the oily rainbow colors. This is especially noticeable on bright backgrounds (white webpage or light background in messaging app). I will update if this goes away with time.
The second thing is that lining it up isn't as cut and dry as the videos posted here made it out to be. You really need to make sure that the holes cut out for the sensor, camera, etc are lined up and in doing so it would throw off the hole cut for the home button. (Which this protector really does make the button recessed and for the time being the screen protector makes a clicking noise when i push the button.) Hopefully (I don't want to have to get a replacement) this might be why some people are having sensor issues. Again, I'll report back with my findings after giving it a week.
My feelings presently is that the tradeoff for the oily dots on this screen protector from an Invisi-shield (I was a staunch product supporter) is not having the orange peel effect and retaining all responsiveness. I like to know that I could accidentally (read:drunkenly) put this phone in my keys pocket and not worry about the screen. Invisi-shield provided that for me but also took away from the phone's screen clarity.

TL;DR: Dots are very much there (~30x~50), but not obnoxious. I will report back on if they subside/refraction dissipates. Still a huge improvement from an Invisi-shield.


----------



## dunndada

I dropped my phone and the screen protector cracked. Would i be eligable for a replacement or will i need to buy a new one?


----------



## amac1222

dunndada said:


> I dropped my phone and the screen protector cracked. Would i be eligable for a replacement or will i need to buy a new one?


I would say, you dropped it, your fault, you buy a new one. It's just like a phone or any other accessory. If you drop your phone and it breaks BECAUSE OF the drop, you don't get a replacement. You file a claim, pay the deductable, and you then get a new phone. Don't mean to sound rude and sorry if I do. Just saying that's how I feel. Now if the product description said that it was unbreakable and with falls it wouldn't break, then I'd say you could get a replacement. Since it doesn't, I say you should have to buy a new one.


----------



## amac1222

quarterinchkilla said:


> I just received mine and I have to say overall I'm very pleased with it, I have a blue g3 and i got the white. The dot grid is visible but honestly doesn't matter I also don't have the oil slick issue people talk about
> 
> Touch is just as responsive,
> 
> Proximity sensor kind of works, it seems like there has to be ambient light on it for it to actually register properly, in dimly lit conditions it doesn't really work


This makes me want to get a white one for my new blue GS3. I do like the naked feel though and I don't have any residue or finger prints on my screen from using it a ton so I'm kind of holding off for the time being.


----------



## dunndada

amac1222 said:


> I would say, you dropped it, your fault, you buy a new one. It's just like a phone or any other accessory. If you drop your phone and it breaks BECAUSE OF the drop, you don't get a replacement. You file a claim, pay the deductable, and you then get a new phone. Don't mean to sound rude and sorry if I do. Just saying that's how I feel. Now if the product description said that it was unbreakable and with falls it wouldn't break, then I'd say you could get a replacement. Since it doesn't, I say you should have to buy a new one.


That was kind of my curiosity. I wasn't sure if it was not supposed to break. I think the reason it broke was because it didn't really fit within my verizon silicone case so when it hit the ground the screen protector popped off. If anyone has the vzw silicone case they will know what i am talking about. The case rests on the gap between the screen protector and the glass to where if you squeeze the case it can push up on the screen protector.


----------



## Snow02

amac1222 said:


> This makes me want to get a white one for my new blue GS3. I do like the naked feel though and I don't have any residue or finger prints on my screen from using it a ton so I'm kind of holding off for the time being.


I imagine the S3 screen uses the same screen coating as the nexus. It's extremely fingerprint resistant. However, after several months of use, I actually wore through that coating on the center of the screen (mostly due to Swype no doubt). It's unsightly as it's visible and was causing fingerprint accumulation and friction in that one area.

If you do use your phone quite a bit, and especially if you plan to resell it when you upgrade, I'd recommend picking up one of these.


----------



## quarterinchkilla

amac1222 said:


> This makes me want to get a white one for my new blue GS3. I do like the naked feel though and I don't have any residue or finger prints on my screen from using it a ton so I'm kind of holding off for the time being.


the screen is easier to clean then the naked screen, and with the spigen ultra thin air case there is little to no fingerprint pick up really

the only issue is the proximity sensor, which seems less sensitive basically


----------



## amac1222

Snow02 said:


> I imagine the S3 screen uses the same screen coating as the nexus. It's extremely fingerprint resistant. However, after several months of use, I actually wore through that coating on the center of the screen (mostly due to Swype no doubt). It's unsightly as it's visible and was causing fingerprint accumulation and friction in that one area.
> 
> If you do use your phone quite a bit, and especially if you plan to resell it when you upgrade, I'd recommend picking up one of these.


I kind of figured that was the case. I had a screen protector on my GNex from day 1 so I really never felt the screen. Only thing I'm worried about is some of the issues people are speaking of but I'm sure with the more that are ordered the better quality they get.


----------



## amac1222

quarterinchkilla said:


> the screen is easier to clean then the naked screen, and with the spigen ultra thin air case there is little to no fingerprints pick up really


I've always liked Spigen's cases. Actually, I looked at them the other day and thought about buying one but opted against it. Do you really like the ultra thin air case? I'm assuming you have a white case as well?


----------



## quarterinchkilla

amac1222 said:


> I've always liked Spigen's cases. Actually, I looked at them the other day and thought about buying one but opted against it. Do you really like the ultra thin air case? I'm assuming you have a white case as well?


I really like the spigen because its one of thinnest cases available, it doesnt offer much drop protection but my phone is always in my hand and I found it to get slippery over time, the spigen eliminates all of that. and yes its the smooth white, its not glossy at all and adds a little extra grip

it also matches really well with the screen protectors white, its almost a perfect match


----------



## kman79

What does the "revised" version fix? i was part of the initial shipment, i orderes a blue one, i have the rainbiw grid visible but no proximity sensor issues that are noticeable. What improvements does the revision offer?


----------



## quarterinchkilla

kman79 said:


> What does the "revised" version fix? i was part of the initial shipment, i orderes a blue one, i have the rainbiw grid visible but no proximity sensor issues that are noticeable. What improvements does the revision offer?


If you read back a few pages you'll see that some people had issues with the proximity sensor not functioning at all, the temporary fix was to color in the back with a sharpie. The company has since revised it and use some sort of felt pad around the proximity sensor holes to remedy it.

Edit: only the white version had this problem apparently, not the blue one


----------



## 12paq

While I was sitting on my patio, phone slipped out of my pocket and fell only 6" to hard flagstone. the screen popped and shattered. I got an insurance claim and a new phone in 24 hours. These phones are fragile as hell. I would never assume a tempered glass protector was good for anything but scratches.

So I have bad rainbow dot on mine that others do not, i will be returning mine for this issue and I am looking forward to the replacement.


----------



## headcheese

yesterday i was riding my bike and my phone flew out of my hoodie pocket onto the asphalt and shattered the xgear screen protector. the screen underneath was fine. it did its job! now i have to buy another screen protector. better than a new phone.


----------



## headcheese

The glass screen protector didn't fly off it was stuck on there good.










Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## designgears

Closed while looking at reports.


----------



## Jaxidian

Okay, I'm going to re-open this thread. Saturnis and pmoradi2002, here's what's going to happen:

1) We've gotten WAY off topic arguing. I'm going to clean those posts up. For now, I'm going to hide all of our bickering - if I hide something I shouldn't, please PM me and I'll investigate (I may hide too much, sorry in advance - it's 4:30am and I've been sleep-deprived all week).
2) Saturnis, this is by no means an attempt to censor you. As such, please prepare (or specify and edit) a post that explains your dissatisfaction. We'll leave it in here. I urge you to use language such as, "The screen protector didn't provide the protection I expected when I dropped my phone" and not "avoid this crappy product at all costs"
3) Pmoradi2002, please respond to Saturnis' post in a politically-correct way.
4) We're done with this argument at that point.

Please PM me when you've performed your activity. If you have a problem with this, please contact me via PM and we can discuss.

-Jax


----------



## M00NEY

can anyone perhaps direct me to a better way to contact XGear? I have tried the web submission via the Contact Us link on their site with no response from two submissions over a 10 day period.

I have prox issues with the white protector, after they were revised with the black background on the sticky side. Prox sensor works outdoors, but not in.

more info can be found here

TIA.


----------



## 12paq

I received my replacement pebble blue screen last week and just got around to putting it on last night. The replacement has no issues whatsoever. It feels and looks fantastic. No rainbows on the dots, nothing, It's clear as it should be. I like glass so much better then plastic for keeping great resolution and keeping a good feel with my finger. When I put my TPU case on, it covers the slight raised edge of the protector. You can really only tell it's there by slightly noticing the home button area, because it is now slightly recessed. The home button works just fine. So no problem there either.

Coupled with the report of the guy whose screen protected his phone from a hit to the asphalt, this is far more quality and protection then I ever expected and I am very pleased with the product.

Have to say, it was kind of ballsy for the guy to put up a thread about his product. These threads can take on a life of their own and get negative fast, regardless of the quality of the product. Thanks for reining this in Jax.


----------



## M00NEY

So... How did you get in touch? I have tried a number of times with no response whatsoever.

I too love the product. I simply want to be able to count on my phone to function fully (including the prox sensor), and I have locked the lack of prox sensor functionality to the screen protector. I'm not discounting how much you like the product, but I am looking to get in touch to get a replacement as well...

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## dustin.mccutchen

I contacted them threw amazon and they were very rude and told me that the rainbow dots were normal and to be expected I replied back saying that if that is so that the product description needs to be updated saying so. I have yet to hear back but I will not purchase another product from them 
Just my take on the screen protector and their customer service

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## M00NEY

Well, I finally gave up. Call me taken_for_$30...

When I took the cover off completely (had been popping it up and repositioning to improve the alignment, but not looking at the sticky side), I see that the black material they put around the sensors leaves a nice white middle ring inside the black. I presume the culprit lies there, in that the sensor's projection is being reflected from that exposed white in most lighting conditions. 
One thing is for sure, with the lack of response (I could deal with an exchange that left me wanting) from the vendor, they will never see another of my dollars.

FTR, with the (white) cover removed, everything has returned to flawless, so my prox problem DOES lie there.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

[email protected] is a direct customer service email address. Good luck, they've always responded when I use it.


----------



## pmoradi2002

If you guys are still having issues with the White Spectre, email us as we have received revised units in.


----------



## M00NEY

Mail sent (thank you for the address), fingers crossed.


----------



## M00NEY

That email did the trick. Many thanks for that...

And faith restored.

:thumbup:


----------



## Soapinmouth

quarterinchkilla said:


> I just received mine and I have to say overall I'm very pleased with it, I have a blue g3 and i got the white. The dot grid is visible but honestly doesn't matter I also don't have the oil slick issue people talk about
> 
> Touch is just as responsive,
> 
> Proximity sensor kind of works, it seems like there has to be ambient light on it for it to actually register properly, in dimly lit conditions it doesn't really work


what case is this?


----------



## pmoradi2002

*I will be starting a new program for all of you that have cracked or chipped your protector and want a new one.

Way it works is if you purchased your protector within the last 60 days and damaged it, email us about it. We will then ask for pictures with a time stamp (so that nobody else can use your picture) of the damaged protector. Once we receive this we will provide you with a coupon code for 15% off.

This was the best I could do for you guys, at $29.99 with 15% off we make scraps in profit however it's all about the customer







*


----------



## Jaxidian

I'm deleting a few posts that are a duplicate of a conversation happening in another thread. The conversation is more complete there so I'm leaving that one and removing this one.

PM me if you have any questions...


----------

